# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Druk op borstkas bij crunches

## mysticwizard

Hallo,

Ik doe sinds 2 weken gewone sit-ups en heb hier geen last van gehad.
Ik hoorde van een maat dat het beter is dat ik crunches doe (minder belastend voor de rug), alsook een oefening waarbij ik plat op mijn rug ga liggen en mijn beide benen gestrekt omhoog en terug omlaag doe zonder de grond te raken. Ik deed eerst die laatste oefening (eergisteren) en krag hevige pijn / zware druk op mijn borstkas. Daarna deed ik crunches en toen voelde ik het ook  :Frown: . Vandaag deed ik opnieuw wat crunches en na een 6-tal begon ik terug een hevig drukkend gevoel op mijn borstkas te krijgen.
Wat zou het probleem zijn?

edit: ik rook niet
ik drink niet 
Ik doe voldoende sport/ ga paar keer per week lopen.
Mvg,

Kristof

----------


## mysticwizard

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik doe sinds 2 weken gewone sit-ups en heb hier geen last van gehad.
> Ik hoorde van een maat dat het beter is dat ik crunches doe (minder belastend voor de rug), alsook een oefening waarbij ik plat op mijn rug ga liggen en mijn beide benen gestrekt omhoog en terug omlaag doe zonder de grond te raken. Ik deed eerst die laatste oefening (eergisteren) en krag hevige pijn / zware druk op mijn borstkas. Daarna deed ik crunches en toen voelde ik het ook . Vandaag deed ik opnieuw wat crunches en na een 6-tal begon ik terug een hevig drukkend gevoel op mijn borstkas te krijgen.
> Wat zou het probleem zijn?
> 
> edit: ik rook niet
> ik drink niet 
> Ik doe voldoende sport/ ga paar keer per week lopen.
> ...


Ik heb nu ook pijn aan mijn "rechter" long als ik diep inadem. Hopelijk is dit morgen voorbij  :Confused:

----------


## johan26

Moeilijk om te zeggen wat het is. 

Ik denk aan een verkeerde ademhaling?

----------


## mysticwizard

Het probleem is plots vanzelf voorbij gegaan...  :Smile:

----------

